# Hybrid Bass - I need a taxidermist to do a replica.



## BrianS (Jun 7, 2006)

I caught a 12 lbs 2 oz Wiper in the lake where I live (Lake Choctaw) and released it alive to be caught again. 

I would like to have a replica mount made of the fish, but I'm having trouble finding a taxidermist that lists Wipers or Hybrid Bass as a fish they can replicate. 

Anyone here know of a Taxidermist that does a Wiper replica? 

Thanks!

BrianS


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Any GOOD taxidermist can do one well for you. They won't always list them though. The quality kind of depends on what your willing to spend. One thing to keep in mind is the replica you get back won't necessarily be the same size as the one you caught. They only come in certain dimensions.


----------



## River Dweller20 (May 24, 2005)

You should try posting on the taxidermy discussion board. Someone could probabley somebody to you. Good luck!


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

i got my shark and barracuda taxidermied by grays taxidermy u might want to try them


----------

